

Sony and GeoHot settle PS3 jailbreaking case  - zdean
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20052883-1.html?tag=cnetRiver

======
horser4dish
I'm curious how they settled. Once the details are shared, then the case's
importance will be truly established. For now, we can't really assume which
way it went: Geohot asked for a settlement instead of dealing with further
litigation, or if SECA was the one that pulled the plug. I believe it will
probably end up being the former, since SECA practically prints money and
could have pursued this for years, but we'll just have to wait and see.

As for the result, the "permanent injunction" that the spokesman mentioned is
what makes me think the settlement went in SECA's favor. But until somebody
publishes what happened, I don't know. It could mean that jailbreaking other
devices is legal, or it could mean that only mobile devices are legally
allowed to be cracked open.

I hope it all ended up in the favor of the consumer, but from the wording of
the article and its quoted statements, I don't think it did.

